# Any one heard of imoo kids smartwatch?



## genzrocks (Sep 2, 2020)

I recently looking for a smartwatch for my boy, basically what I want is mostly a watch phone that I can call him and get his GPS positioning. I viewed through all the cheap stuff on Amazon but not really convinced by their capability of customer services. Then I found this brand imoo, looks quite a big brand, but dunno much about it. Any one could share an honest review on it? Thanks!

Official site I found is here: imoo Watch Phone - The Best Cellular Smartwatch For kids


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

No, but there are plenty of direct from china brands nobody ever heard about.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

No I have not heard about that brand before. Good Luck though, and do post back comments and impressions on it if you decide to get it. There are a ton of YT vids about it, none of them seem like honest reviews though... more like videos created in return for a free product.


----------



## Ratkrth (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi op did you buy one? My kid keeps nagging me for
One and I can’t see anything on them anywhere


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I think OP promoted one.


----------

